# Torre de la horadada



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

we have been to visit here and loved the area. It is quite similar to the are we live in UK but warmer. Seems to have a lot of Spanish although a holiday resort. It seems quite small compared to a lot of the other Costa resorts. Also Pilar the town is also a nice town with some lovely restaurants and shops. Wondered if anyone lives around there or knows of it. I know that there is quite a lot of building going on. I loved the Marina and seemed very friendly with nice people when we visited in April. I know it is quiet in the winter and busy in summer but so is where we live now. Also near Murcia airport and they fly from our local airport here all year round. So seems quite good for us. Any comments. As we will need to be close to all amenities as we become older. If we decide to go for this move over.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

We spent a lot of happy days on Torre beach. It's a lovely bit of coastline. We used to spend around a month during the year based at Pinar de Campoverde and my OH wanted to move there, but I felt it too quiet for me to live there, although in Campoverde there is a good mix of different nationalities, including Spainish. It was a great area for a holiday. Our friends who lived in Campoverde had no problems with finding dentists and medical centres. I am not sure where the main hospital is. Some did say that areas such as Torre de la Horadada and Villa Martin were like ghost towns outside of the holiday season, but if you already experience that, then you may be happy there. I like to have neighbours around me. We are both now pleased we did not buy there. Some of our friends have been having problems with selling their property, which is good for purchasers! Why not spend a few months there during the winter to see how you feel?


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Actually that is what we are going to do. The we decide? Whatever????


----------



## GemHig (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi, we have just bought a house here in Torre de la Horadada.... It will be ready in Mrach 16.... The area is lovely, and it seems just the right place for us. Not too busy, but with easy links to busier places...


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

We visited there on one of our house viewing trips and really liked the place. If we hadn't fallen in love with the Mar Menor I think it might have been somewhere we'd have considered buying. It's definitely somewhere I'll enjoy visiting I'm sure


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

I work with a couple of ladies who live there, so there is 'life' out of season. There are lots of empty properties out of season, but that's the same for a lot of coastal places. The more wealthy Spanish people buy them and come for the summer holidays, or Brits buy them as holiday homes/rentals.
I think Pilar is more populated than Torre, but it's only a skip across the AP7. You're nice and handy for a trip to Zenia Boulevard, shopping and restaurants.
Murcia airport is great. I only live 10 mins from there, you are only about 40 mins from Alicante airport too from there, so win win really.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Anyone know which is the hospital you use from there. been there today and yes is fairly quiet but I do love he area and some parts of Mil Palmeris slightly further up the coast is really nice. Also quite like the mar menor but not seen any houses or areas I want to live. Los Dolses has some nice homes and handy to everything. But Playa flamenca is just so handy and near everything and a bus service. And an amazing shopping Boulivard and great gyms. Just its a bit in your face even now? But does have some good points company all year round.


----------



## gemhig1980 (Oct 13, 2016)

Tammydog said:


> we have been to visit here and loved the area. It is quite similar to the are we live in UK but warmer. Seems to have a lot of Spanish although a holiday resort. It seems quite small compared to a lot of the other Costa resorts. Also Pilar the town is also a nice town with some lovely restaurants and shops. Wondered if anyone lives around there or knows of it. I know that there is quite a lot of building going on. I loved the Marina and seemed very friendly with nice people when we visited in April. I know it is quiet in the winter and busy in summer but so is where we live now. Also near Murcia airport and they fly from our local airport here all year round. So seems quite good for us. Any comments. As we will need to be close to all amenities as we become older. If we decide to go for this move over.


I live in Torre de la Horadada and its wonderful.... its not that bad in winter... there are still bars and restaurants open..... Its actually nicer because its not a busy... a perfect place to live!!
Theres quite a lot of info on Torre de la Horadada and you can see lots of restaurant sites and opening hours etc..


----------



## Mrsfj (Dec 27, 2016)

Dear Sir/Madam,
My husband and I are searching for a long term rental in Horadada either Torre or Pilar. We teach at King's College and have a cat and small well behaved adult dog. We will need a 11 month minimum contract. Our budget is 550 pcm or less all pet friendly options can be considered. 

Kind regards
Claire Finney-Jones


----------



## Happyloony (Feb 13, 2017)

hi, we have bought a property in Torre and are very excited to stay there for the first time in April. As you live there, do you know of any companies that does cleaning and maintenance services? I´ve been searching on internet but unsuccessfully. Thank you very much. Monika


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Happyloony said:


> hi, we have bought a property in Torre and are very excited to stay there for the first time in April. As you live there, do you know of any companies that does cleaning and maintenance services? I´ve been searching on internet but unsuccessfully. Thank you very much. Monika


One option, you might like to consider is asking neighbours. Quite often you will find that there are one or two people who don't have a pension or only a small one and would be quite happy to do a bit of cleaning. We have somebody of that nature who will also come and stay the night babysitting the m-i-l and the two dogs, if we need to be away for a night or two.


----------

